# Can't find package



## toweris (Apr 28, 2012)

I have tr*i*ed to install Gnome desktop. And it sa*i*d that permission denied or package does not exist. What should *I* install to start using the packages system?


----------



## Beastie (Apr 28, 2012)

toweris said:
			
		

> What i should install to start using packages system?


Nothing as it's part of the base system. But you're probably not doing it right. Just set the [fileb]PACKAGESITE[/file] environment variable to the proper (e.g. AMD64, 9-STABLE) package repository (or else it'll install RELEASE packages by default) and as root install any package using the *pkg_add -r package_name* command.

Telling us what command you're typing and what error it's giving you would really help.

The related Handbook page should give you all the information you need.


----------



## toweris (Apr 28, 2012)

I enter*ed* *pkg_add  -r gnome2* and I got the following text:

```
Error unable to get  {(File adress)}. File  unavailable (e.g. file not found , no access)
```

I wrote only first part of error message, because my client does not allow me to copy.


----------



## bbzz (Apr 28, 2012)

You need to be connected to internet.


----------



## toweris (Apr 29, 2012)

I have checked my interned connection using ping and seems that internet works good.


----------



## formateur_fou (Apr 29, 2012)

Sorry for asking, but did you check that you were logged in as root? Sometimes I forget to do so and get messages similar to yours. I noticed too, that when you get this message for a dependency, trying to install explicitly this dependency may solve the problem.


----------



## toweris (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes I'm logged as root. What dependency should I install?


----------



## formateur_fou (Apr 29, 2012)

Sometimes the message is about a dependency and not about the main program you're trying to install.
I noticed that 
	
	



```
# pkg_add -r this_dependency
```
 may work and enable you to carry on. What is the first error you get?


----------



## toweris (Apr 29, 2012)

```
Error: unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/freeBSD/ports/and64/packages-8-stable/Latest/gnome2.tbz.
 File unavailable (e.g. file not found, no access
```
Sorry if I missed something. I wrote that from screen.


----------



## bbzz (Apr 29, 2012)

toweris said:
			
		

> I have checked my interned connection using ping and seems that internet works good.



That's great but does name resolving work?


----------



## ManaHime (Apr 29, 2012)

It's also possible that the package was broken in the last update of the repository and became temporarily unavailable.


----------



## formateur_fou (Apr 29, 2012)

The link you posted is wrong it should be:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8-stable/Latest/
Yours contains 'and' instead of 'amd'. But as you say that you can't paste it, it might be right on your system.
Can you install other packages?


----------



## toweris (Apr 29, 2012)

formateur_fou said:
			
		

> The link you posted is wrong it should be :
> ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8-stable/Latest/
> Yours contains 'and' instead of 'amd'. But as you say that you can't paste it, it might be right on your system.
> Can you install other packages ?


No, I tried to install, bus same issue.


----------



## formateur_fou (Apr 29, 2012)

Make sure your PACKAGESITE variable is right, and then try 

```
#ftp $PACKAGESITE
```


----------



## toweris (Apr 29, 2012)

I t*y*ped that com*m*and and it g*ave* fol*l*owing:

```
PACKAGESITE Underfined variable
```


----------



## Beastie (Apr 29, 2012)

Did you define it? How/in which file? And did you define it while being logged in as root?

The root user uses the C shell, so it would normally be defined in /root/.cshrc as 
	
	



```
setenv PACKAGESITE <repository>
```
 (or manually every time before issuing the *pkg_add* command).


----------



## formateur_fou (Apr 29, 2012)

*Y*ou can set this variable in root's .cshrc with this command (if you use csh for this account):

```
# echo 'setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8-stable/Latest/' >> /root/.cshrc
```
I assume you're using FreeBSD 8.X because of your previous posts.

You need to log in again for the variable to be set.


----------



## formateur_fou (Apr 30, 2012)

There is a similar thread:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=31711
But in your case, you should fix the possibility to install packages before going ahead. Do what we told you before, then try to install rsync that has no dependency at all.


----------



## toweris (May 2, 2012)

I*'ve* done that and tried to install gnome and it gave the f*ol*lowing:

```
pkg_add: can't stat package file 'gnome2'
```


----------



## bbzz (May 2, 2012)

*source ~/.cshrc* after you change .cshrc.


----------



## toweris (May 3, 2012)

bbzz said:
			
		

> *source ~/.cshrc* after you change .cshrc.


Still the same issue. What should I do?


----------



## Beastie (May 3, 2012)

You're still using the wrong URL perhaps. This should work. But it seems only the i386 version is available, so that may be the reason?

Copy the appropriate URL to the .cshrc file (without the "gnome2.tbz" of course).


----------



## toweris (May 4, 2012)

I have copied that url to file , but still same text:

```
pkg_add: can't stat package file 'gnome2'
```

Like I undestand before running *pkg_add -r gnome2* comand I need to run *setenv PACKAGESITE* command.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 4, 2012)

If you check /usr/ports/x11/gnome2/distinfo (not there), you'll see it is thusly a "metaport", installs other programs. So that is probably the reason there is no package.

```
portmaster -d -B -PP x11/gnome2
```
 or some variant of it... (A newbie myself with respect to installing metaports with a pkg installing tool...)


----------



## Beastie (May 4, 2012)

jb_fvwm2, metaports too have their packages. How would you install the entire Xorg, GNOME, Xfce, etc. from packages otherwise (other than installing everything manually of course)?
And the gnome2.tbz package exists (for i386 at least).

toweris, as I said in my last post, the package doesn't seem to exist for the AMD64 architecture. Do you get the same error with other packages? Also can you run the
`% fetch [noparse]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/gnome2.tbz[/noparse]`
command on your shell successfully?


----------



## toweris (May 4, 2012)

Beastie said:
			
		

> jb_fvwm2, metaports too have their packages. How would you install the entire Xorg, GNOME, Xfce, etc. from packages otherwise (other than installing everything manually of course)?
> And the gnome2.tbz package exists (for i386 at least).
> 
> toweris, as I said in my last post, the package doesn't seem to exist for the AMD64 architecture. Do you get the same error with other packages? Also can you run the
> ...


I can install other packages and command ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/gnome2.tbz works successfully.


----------



## Beastie (May 5, 2012)

Very well then. Everything is fine on your side. As you can see, the gnome2.tbz (and related) package doesn't exist in the AMD64 repository. It seems Pointy Hat was not able to build it for some reason.


----------



## toweris (May 5, 2012)

So in that case what should *I* do to fix this issue? This problem happens in  all desktop environments.


----------



## formateur_fou (May 5, 2012)

I guess you have no choice but to compile from ports. Example with portmaster that you need to install first: [cmd=]# portmaster -P /usr/ports/x11/gnome2[/cmd]
The "-P" flag will save you some time, because of the use of packages when possible, but expect a long compilation. Maybe Xfce would be a better choice then. Or you can choose a light windows manager like Fluxbox (available through packages).


----------



## toweris (May 8, 2012)

I have installed Xfce inste*a*d *of* gnome from ports. But now I don*'*t know if that works.
I would like to have the xrdp server accept remote dektop connections, but I don't know how *to* configure and log in (I have IPv6).
Anyonne know how to do that?


----------

